# Israel Refused entry



## UAELOVER (Apr 8, 2016)

my mom spent a lot of money and time to see her mom who has cancer and her dad who is sick and she did not see them for 25 years and at the boarder the horrible israel refused her entry at the allenby crossing they told her since she has Gaza ID she needs Gaza to apply for her to get a permit and it costs a lot and she did that and the horrible people still refused she has been waiting in amman for 2 weeks not sure what to do and spent more the n$1000 on tickets from the US!!!

What can we do????


----------



## MarkIL (Jan 28, 2015)

First of all i'm sorry to hear about that.
Is the Rafih crossing point between Gaza and Egypt is still open? if yes, it could be a good option to enter from Egypt.
If not, you can try again that Gaza will apply for her and it should do the work, you know over there (in Gaza) a lot of stuff work with a bakshish, so it might help you, try to call and send letters to any office and minister in Israel and explain the situation and the immediate need of that visa entry.

I wish you luck 
and as an Israeli citizen I feel horrible that this is the attitude of my government.


----------



## UAELOVER (Apr 8, 2016)

Hi,

Thanks for reply. The rafah border is always closed that's why my mom took the other route she has only seen her mom and dad and family in gaza only 1 time after not seeing them in 25 years. 

She visited last in 2011 and was able to in through rafah but now sissy has closed the border on most days.

She went through Allenby and she was refused entry we spent so much time and money on this trip and se applied through Gaza to get permission from Israel for permission and she was refused as I said. 

Are you saying she should apply again? Why would that help is she was already refused? Plus I need to know if it's most certain it will work because each applyiń cost a lot.

Also what is a backshish? 

An what office can she call please provide the number and will they even care they treat my people like mud and don't have any mercy.

Why was she even refused?


----------



## UAELOVER (Apr 8, 2016)

She could not get in, why no one answering???


----------

